# Apache Case Sale @ Harbor Freight



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I saw these cases a while back and was about to buy one, but the only thing that stopped me was that the pins in the hinges looked like plated steel.

Has anyone used one of these on the salt, and have you noticed any corrosion issues?


----------

